# Sudden LR Classic Slow down



## GES (Jan 1, 2018)

Operating System:Mac OS Sierra V10.12.6
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):7.1 [ 1148620 ]
Memory:24
Mac Retina 5K 27in  (late 2015)

I can't say exactly when this started... In the last week I started noticing strange behavior.
It reminds me of the older versions of Lightroom... 
Up until the last couple of weeks Classic has been outstanding!! Everything speedy... Now everything is slow... When I import RAW files it has become almost unbearable....  example: I was importing 20 files last night and it took all most 10 to 15mins or more....  I was using the sidecar method of building previews .... It would build the first three previews fast but then it would stall out.... the pause was so long I thought the computer had crashed but then in upper left corner of LR it said two operations in progress (what would two operations be?)... then after a long  period of time it would draw three or four more previews... this would continue until import was complete?? Very strange. Now I also have performance issues as well... When I make simple exposure, contrast, highlight, etc adjustments I now have at least 2 and 3 second delays....
Again, I mention up until now I have had a smooth fast workflow with LR Classic this strangeness has me pulling what hair I have left out... I'm curious if anyone else has this issue or can help me fix the issue... Thanks George


----------



## clee01l (Jan 1, 2018)

When was the last time you rebooted MacOS?  There is a good possibility that there are still some memory leaks in LR7.1. Restarting the OS should reset everything back to the beginning for LR.  The next time this occurs,  use the Activity Monitor to track LRs memory usage and opened threads


----------



## GES (Jan 1, 2018)

Thank you for jumping on this so fast…
My computer auto shuts down late at night and restarts auto in the morning…yet I had the same issues with LR this morning…. BUT… that being said I just rebooted after reading your reply and now the slow down issues in the Develop module have disappeared ?…. So I don’t understand why the problem was there after first morning restart and then disappeared after second restart…. ahhhh computers!  I have not tested the importing issue… Again thanks so  much for your time… I’ll continue testing..
George


----------



## clee01l (Jan 1, 2018)

GES said:


> My computer auto shuts down late at night and restarts auto in the morning…yet I had the same issues with LR this morning…. BUT… that being said I just rebooted


It probably is going to sleep, keeping everything in memory until you wake it.  This is not the same as a reboot.  When you invoke the reboot command, everything gets reinitialized and you usually are required to enter there user name and password.


----------



## GES (Jan 2, 2018)

clee01l said:


> It probably is going to sleep, keeping everything in memory until you wake it.  This is not the same as a reboot.  When you invoke the reboot command, everything gets reinitialized and you usually are required to enter there user name and password.


Actually I'm pretty sure its a "Shutdown".... you can schedule this thru the energy saver in system pref.... when it shuts down you can't wake via keyboard etc... and when it auto restarts it you get the "bong sound" plus I have to log in... but who knows maybe behind the scene it takes a short cut I can't be positive... Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Jan 2, 2018)

GES said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure its a "Shutdown"....


"_Note: _If you have any documents open with unsaved changes, your Mac might not go to sleep or shut down when scheduled."  Shutdown will not occur if LR is open.  But yes, you could be right if you have scheduled this.  If you shutdown the Mac overnight, when yo you let the system perform the necessary backup of your critical user files?


----------



## GES (Jan 2, 2018)

Absolutely .... If I don't quit LR it certainly will not shutdown..but I usually do and backup catalogue every time I quit LR... and the computer backs up all day long to Backblaze..... No worries there... Thanks.


----------

